# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Aquabeam 1000 HD

## TMC IBERIA

Viva,

A TMC fará o lançamento da segunda série de unidades de luz AquaRay em Setembro/Outubro.



O largamente antecipado AquaBeam 1000 HD Ultra é um sistema de iluminação de  estado sólido, em "mosaico", que oferece iluminação de elevada densidade utilizando ópticas personalizadas. Esta unidade também utiliza as mais recentes e brilhantes gerações de LEDs CREE XR-E ® PowerLEDs disponíveis, sendo estes produtos especialmente selecionados para a AquaRay, tornando o AquaBeam 1000 como uma alternativa adequada para as lampadas de iodetos metálicos!! O AquaBeam 1000 HD Ultra proporciona um elevado nivel de LUX PAR tornando-o adequado para todas as configurações marinhas incluindo sistemas com corais duros LPS e SPS. Este sistema é bastante compacto (medindo apenas 20 x 20cm), para poder também ser utilizado em nanos e outros pequenos aquários.
Esta unidade de luz tem no mínimo 50.000 horas de vida com os LEDs acessos, oferecendo ainda baixos custos operacionais e extremamente baixas emissões de carbono, tornando-se muito amiga do ambiente. O AquaBeam 1000 HD Ultra também oferece um arrefecimento rápido eliminando a transferência de calor para a àgua do aquário reduzindo a necessidade de sistemas caros de refrigeração. Esta é considerada uma das suas grandes vantagens.
 A Tropical Marine Centre irá também lançar a sua unidade de controlo de iluminação. Este é uma unidade compatível com todos os produtos AquaBeam e pode ser usado para reduzir gradualmente o nivel de luz, facilmente recriando o sol, o amanhecer, a luz natural e as fases do luar. Prevemos que este sistema compacto de dois canais irá custar apenas 111.99  PVPR.
O AquaBeam 1000 HD Ultra estará disponível em Branco Marinho (10 LEDs brancos de 14.000K) e Branco recife (7 LEDs brancos de 14.000 K e 3 LEDs azuis de 50.000 K), ambos disponíveis com e sem uma unidade de controlo Aquaray (PVPR previsto 419.99 e 314.99 respectivamente). 

Uma versão melhorada da popular calha luminosa AquaBeam 500, que incorpora um novo estilo de lente no invólucro, produzindo um feixe de ângulo mais amplo, será simultaneamente lançado em novas embalagens. Prevê-se que o PVPR desta unidade seja reduzido para apenas 132.99, uma poupança de 21 relativamente ao preço anterior. A nova unidade dupla irá permanecer por 249.99.
A versão para plantados e aquários de água doce, aparecerá na nova gama AquaGro TMC - a luz natural GroBeam 1000. Esta será lançada juntamente com a Iluminação Natural Daylight Grobeam 500 simples e dupla. Estas unidades integram o compacto CREE ® XP-E 6500K PowerLEDs que tem o maior ângulo de feixe disponível no mercado. Todas as unidades são compatíveis com a gama completa de acessórios AquaRay e AquaRay Controle. Encontramos os GroBeam 1000 ND a partir de 265.99 PVPR até 370.99 PVPR (com AquaRay Control). Para GroBeam 500 os preços são 118.9 PVPR para uma única unidade e 223.99 PVPR para uma unidade dupla.
(Todos os preços são PVPR previstos)

Veja em primeira mão a diferença da Aquaray para as iluminações mais comuns
Sistema T5 comum
 

Sistema HQI


Sistema Aquaray usando apenas 2 aquaray HD 


Este sistema Aquaray está a consumir apenas 2x25W e a emitir um espectro muito mais completo do que qualquer outro sistema comum. Com este sistema não serão necessárias trocas semestrais de lampâdas T5, nem arrefecimento de água devido ao calor produzido por uma HQI. O espectro de uma Aquaray mantém-se inalterado durante até 10 anos, não perdendo qualidade com o tempo como as T5. A emissão de calor produzida por estas calhas é muito baixa mas mesmo assim foi concebido um sistema de dispersão de calor superior para que o calor não seja transmitido para a água.Este sistema em conjugação com as Aquabeam 500 permite ainda centrar a luz nas zonas que realmente pretende iluminar de forma mais forte, no seu aquário, criando assim um aspecto muito mais realista num aquário de recife.


Equipa TMC

----------


## Antonio Rocha

Saudações
Podiam-me dizer quantas Aquabeam seriam necessárias para um aqua 100*60*60.
Cpts
AR

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Viva,

Cada Aquabeam 1000 esta pensada para iluminar uma área de 50 x 50 pelo que necessitaria de apenas 2 aquabeam 1000 HD.

A ideia é tentar concentrar o máximo de luz no aquário e evitar o desperdicio de luz para fora, pelo que se poupa bastante.

Existem alguns aquários de teste onde apenas posicionámos as calhas HD em determinadas áreas onde eram necessárias, criando zonas mais iluminadas e menos iluminadas para por exemplo alguns peixes e camarões mais timidos à luz.

Consegue-se um efeito bastante interessante sem se perder o efeito "shimmer" de ondinhas de luz que as aquabeam 500 já apresentam também.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
Já se sabe o preço aproximado de cada foco?
Abraço

----------


## Manuel Gomes

O preço está no post 1.

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Viva,

Reparei em alguns posts e apos falar com alguns logistas que existe realmente o desconhecimento geral de alguns dados interessantes dos nossos leds nomeadamente a nivel do PAR.

Sendo assim os valores que me confirmaram hoje pelo dep. tecnico sao:

A aquabem 1000 esta recomendada para iluminar uma area de 0.2 a 0.3 m2 pelo que o valor de PAR é de 1000 micro einsteins per second per m2 para uma área de 0.3m2 e 1500 micro einsteins per second per m2 para uma área de 0.2m2.
A aquabeam 500 tem uma area similar de iluminação (mais longa e fina) e portanto estamos a trabalhar com um valor máximo de 250 micro einsteins per second per m2.

Outro ponto importanto refere-se ao espectro de luz completo similar a luz natural (verificado pelos espectometros por nos vendidos as lojas) ao qual os corais parecem responder muito positivamente!!

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Olavo Pires

Gostaria de saber em relação a altura , qual é a altura máxima que se pode colocar esta nova callha Aquabeam 1000 HD ?

----------


## Olavo Pires

eu tenho um aquário de 1 metro de altura, gostaria de saber se o efeito da luz consegue tão bom quanto estivesse a 60 cm de altura?

----------


## TMC IBERIA

viva,

Obrigado pela questão.

1 metro de altura não será problema uma vez que já vi o foco ir a mais de 2 metros. Existe mesmo experiências de profundidades até 9 metros sendo que o foco lá chega (mas não dará para corais - só em tanques de tubarões onde se pretendia o efeito de feixe de luz para iluminar alguma áreas mais escuras onde os peixes passassem fazendo um efeito engraçado).

PAra responder 1 metro não será problema, mantendo uma boa qualidade de luz para corais.

Brian

----------

